# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  TF2 Idle Server (Get Random Item Drops Doing Nothing)

## squee666

Basically as you all know Team Fortress 2 has a random drops for you Items/weapons etc
this is based on game time played so people create Idling servers to get items.

Here is one of them.
You will have to connect through Console or whatever
This is like the achievement server Except you can just idle all you like tabout watch movie.

connect 203.97.27.199:27029

You can also Text Mode Idle which uses low resources




> How to text-mode idle
> 
> 1. Right click on your desktop and create a new shortcut.
> 
> 2. Type in "C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe" -applaunch 440 -textmode -nosound -window -nopreload -novid -dxlevel 81 +map "itemtest"
> 
> 3. Save your file.
> 
> 4. Open the file.
> ...


Quoted from TF2 Wiki

Idling is Allowed but is also bannable if 3rd Party programs are used.


Have Fun Unlocking all you hats and weapons. You deserved to know this.

----------


## Baaja

Are there anymore of these servers, I can't get in because my download of the map is not the same as the servers. Can't workaround this. And would like to get some nice items from just idling.

----------


## maclone

69.162.105.82:27016 - [24/7] Syder's Idle Server :: What's your next item?
Also running with an achievement unlock plugin.

----------


## Anja

maclone, 1. deine inbox ist voll - dir kann man somit garnicht antworten
2. hättest du eine begründung zum löschen meines threads ruhig schreiben können - oder gar meinen thread editieren bzw. verschieben können.

----------


## gezus

Anyone know any other Idle servers? .. The one in the Op's post takes forever to update, and is almost always an older version of TF2 and I can't connect.

----------


## wys

Excuse the blatant self promotion and necro post, but this may be of interest to anyone who idles multiple accounts.

We have made an app that automates the majority of the tedious or complicated parts of setting up an idle farm and are looking for beta testers.

Current record with our app is 33 at once from a single machine.. 

If you are interested you can find us here: Professional TF2 Idling Program - The Front Page or come say hi on #idle.tf on quakenet

Currently looking for experienced idlers to help bugfix etc.

----------


## Terrylove

Nice, this is a great way to put it.

----------


## Malfunctions

works as of 10/30/12

----------


## limeskillz

Is it sposed to say this in the console when you launch it? 

Timed out waiting for game mapping!
[TF Workshop] Got 0 subscribed maps, 0 new
CMaterial::PrecacheVars: error loading vmt file materials\Effects\bombinomicon_distortion_dx80.vmt for effects/bombinomicon_distortion
maxplayers set to 24
Steam config directory: C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Team Fortress 2\platform\config
CClientSteamContext logged on = 1
Replay: Creating thread pool...succeeded.
Replay: Starting thread pool with 1 threads...succeeded.
Cleaning up unneeded replay block data...
Replay cleanup done.
Loading default settings for high sensitivity
Connection to game coordinator established.
CTFGCClientSystem::PostInitGC
CTFGCClientSystem - adding listener
Changing resolutions from (1280, 600) -> (1280, 600)
Unable to remove c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\team fortress 2\tf\textwindow_temp.html!
Unable to remove c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\team fortress 2\tf\textwindow_temp.html!
Initializing Steam libraries for secure Internet server
No account token specified; logging into anonymous game server account. (Use sv_setsteamaccount to login to a persistent account.)
Can't use cheat cvar fog_start in multiplayer, unless the server has sv_cheats set to 1.
Can't use cheat cvar fog_end in multiplayer, unless the server has sv_cheats set to 1.
Can't use cheat cvar fog_startskybox in multiplayer, unless the server has sv_cheats set to 1.
Can't use cheat cvar fog_endskybox in multiplayer, unless the server has sv_cheats set to 1.
Can't use cheat cvar r_farz in multiplayer, unless the server has sv_cheats set to 1.
Network: IP 192.168.1.3, mode MP, dedicated No, ports 27015 SV / 27005 CL
Executing listen server config file listenserver.cfg
Using map cycle file 'cfg/mapcycle_default.txt'. ('cfg/mapcycle.txt' was not found.)
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/v_bat/v_bat"
Error: Material "models/weapons/v_bat/v_bat" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/v_bottle/v_bottle"
Error: Material "models/weapons/v_bottle/v_bottle" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_fireaxe"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_fireaxe" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/v_machete/v_machete"
Error: Material "models/weapons/v_machete/v_machete" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_knife/c_knife"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_knife/c_knife" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_knife/c_knife" : proxy "WeaponSkin" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_knife/c_knife_gold"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_knife/c_knife_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_shovel"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_shovel" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_wrench/c_wrench"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_wrench/c_wrench" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_wrench/c_wrench" : proxy "WeaponSkin" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_wrench/c_wrench_gold"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_wrench/c_wrench_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/v_bonesaw/v_bonesaw"
Error: Material "models/weapons/v_bonesaw/v_bonesaw" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_shotgun/c_shotgun"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_shotgun/c_shotgun" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_shotgun/c_shotgun" : proxy "WeaponSkin" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_scattergun/c_scattergun"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_scattergun/c_scattergun" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_scattergun/c_scattergun" : proxy "WeaponSkin" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_scattergun/c_scattergun_gold"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_scattergun/c_scattergun_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_sniperrifle/c_sniperrifle"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_sniperrifle/c_sniperrifle" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_sniperrifle/c_sniperrifle" : proxy "WeaponSkin" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_sniperrifle/c_sniperrifle_gold"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_sniperrifle/c_sniperrifle_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_minigun/c_minigun"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_minigun/c_minigun" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_minigun/c_minigun" : proxy "WeaponSkin" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_minigun/c_minigun_gold"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_minigun/c_minigun_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_smg/c_smg"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_smg/c_smg" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_smg/c_smg" : proxy "WeaponSkin" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_smg/c_smg_gold"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_smg/c_smg_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_syringegun"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_syringegun" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_syringegun_glass"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_syringegun_glass" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_syringegun_blue"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_syringegun_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_rocketlauncher/c_rocketlauncher"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_rocketlauncher/c_rocketlauncher" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_rocketlauncher/c_rocketlauncher" : proxy "WeaponSkin" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_rocketlauncher/c_rocketlauncher_gold"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_rocketlauncher/c_rocketlauncher_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_grenadelauncher/c_grenadelauncher"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_grenadelauncher/c_grenadelauncher" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_grenadelauncher/c_grenadelauncher" : proxy "WeaponSkin" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_grenadelauncher/c_grenadelauncher_gold"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_grenadelauncher/c_grenadelauncher_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_stickybomb_launcher/c_stickybomb_launcher"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_stickybomb_launcher/c_stickybomb_launcher" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_stickybomb_launcher/c_stickybomb_launcher" : proxy "WeaponSkin" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_stickybomb_launcher/c_stickybomb_launcher_gold"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_stickybomb_launcher/c_stickybomb_launcher_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_flamethrower/c_flamethrower"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_flamethrower/c_flamethrower" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_flamethrower/c_flamethrower" : proxy "WeaponSkin" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_flamethrower/c_flamethrower_blue"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_flamethrower/c_flamethrower_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_flamethrower/c_flamethrower_blue" : proxy "WeaponSkin" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_flamethrower/c_flamethrower_gold"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_flamethrower/c_flamethrower_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_pistol/c_pistol"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_pistol/c_pistol" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_pistol/c_pistol" : proxy "WeaponSkin" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_revolver/c_revolver"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_revolver/c_revolver" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_revolver/c_revolver" : proxy "WeaponSkin" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/v_builder/v_builder"
Error: Material "models/weapons/v_builder/v_builder" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmaptint" for material "models/weapons/v_pda_engineer/v_pda_engineer_screen"
Error: Material "models/weapons/v_pda_engineer/v_pda_engineer_screen" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmaptint" for material "models/weapons/v_pda_engineer/v_pda_engineer"
Error: Material "models/weapons/v_pda_engineer/v_pda_engineer" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_toolbox_red"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_toolbox_red" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_toolbox_blue"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_toolbox_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_medigun/c_medigun"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_medigun/c_medigun" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_medigun/c_medigun" : proxy "WeaponSkin" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_medigun/c_medigun_blue"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_medigun/c_medigun_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_medigun/c_medigun_blue" : proxy "WeaponSkin" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_medigun/c_medigun_gold"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_medigun/c_medigun_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_sapper"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_sapper" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/v_sapper/v_sapper_glass"
Error: Material "models/weapons/v_sapper/v_sapper_glass" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenindex" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_grappling_hook"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_grappling_hook" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_overhealer"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_overhealer" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_leechgun"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_leechgun" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_leechgun_blu"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_leechgun_blu" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_leechgun_gold"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_leechgun_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_ubersaw"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_ubersaw" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_ubersaw_blu"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_ubersaw_blu" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_axtinguisher"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_axtinguisher" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_axtinguisher_gold"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_axtinguisher_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_flaregun"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_flaregun" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_flaregun_shell"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_flaregun_shell" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_flaregun_blue"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_flaregun_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_flaregun_shell_blue"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_flaregun_shell_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_backburn"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_backburn" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_backburn_blue"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_backburn_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_models/c_minigun/c_minigun_natascha"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_minigun/c_minigun_natascha" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_natascha"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_natascha" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_sandwich"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_sandwich" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_boxing_gloves"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_boxing_gloves" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_boxing_gloves_blue"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_boxing_gloves_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_boxing_gloves_flames"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_boxing_gloves_flames" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_boxing_gloves_flames_blue"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_boxing_gloves_flames_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/v_bat/v_wooden_bat"
Error: Material "models/weapons/v_bat/v_wooden_bat" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_double_barrel"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_double_barrel" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_double_barrel_gold"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_double_barrel_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_energydrink"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_energydrink" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_energydrink_blu"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_energydrink_blu" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_energydrink_purp"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_energydrink_purp" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_bow"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_bow" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_arrow"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_arrow" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_urinejar_cap"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_urinejar_cap" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_pocket_watch"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_pocket_watch" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmaptint" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_leather_watch"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_leather_watch" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_ambassador_opt"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_ambassador_opt" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_ambassador_opt_blue"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_ambassador_opt_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_ambassador_opt_gold"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_ambassador_opt_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_ambassador_opt_blue_gold"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_ambassador_opt_blue_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_directhit"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_directhit" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_pickaxe_s2"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_pickaxe_s2" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_pickaxe"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_pickaxe" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_bugle"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_bugle" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_buffpack"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_buffpack" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/v_stickybomb_defender/v_stickybomb_defender"
Error: Material "models/weapons/v_stickybomb_defender/v_stickybomb_defender" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/w_stickybomb_launcher/w_stickybomb_launcher_defender"
Error: Material "models/weapons/w_stickybomb_launcher/w_stickybomb_launcher_defender" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_targe"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_targe" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_claymore"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_claymore" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_claymore_gold"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_claymore_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_wrangler"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_wrangler" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_wrangler_blue"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_wrangler_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_frontierjustice"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_frontierjustice" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_frontierjustice_blue"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_frontierjustice_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_frontierjustice_gold"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_frontierjustice_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_sledgehammer"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_sledgehammer" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_paintrain"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_paintrain" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_spikewrench"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_spikewrench" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_chocolate"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_chocolate" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
No such variable "$sheenmapmaskscaleX" for material "models/weapons/c_items/c_chocolate_blue"
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_chocolate_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_ttg_max_gun" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_ttg_sam_gun" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_wood_machete" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_battleaxe" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_uberneedle" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_uberneedle_glass" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_uberneedle_uber" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_uberneedle_uber_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_powerjack_red" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_powerjack_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_degreaser_red" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_degreaser_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_shortstop" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_holymackerel" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_mad_milk_liquid" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_mad_milk_glass" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_letranger" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_eternal_reward_red" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_eternal_reward_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_battalion_bugle" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_battalion_buffpack" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_blackbox" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_blackbox_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_dartgun" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/v_sniperrifle/v_sniperrifle_scope" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_croc_knife" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_rocketjumper" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_frying_pan" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_frying_pan_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_sticky_jumper" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_headtaker" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/ttg_watch" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_iron_curtain" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/w_minigun/w_minigun01" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_amputator" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_amputator_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_crusaders_crossbow" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_crusaders_crossbow_blu" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_caber" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_lochnload" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_bear_claw/c_bear_claw_red" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_bear_claw/c_bear_claw_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_buffalo_steak" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_gatling_gun" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_candy_cane_red" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_candy_cane_bow_red" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_candy_cane_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_candy_cane_bow_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_boston_basher" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_back_scratcher" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_claidheamohmor" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_claidheamohmor_blu" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_jag" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_fists_of_steel" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_fists_of_steel_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_rift_fire_axe" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_rift_fire_mace" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_detonator" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_detonator_shell" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_detonator_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_detonator_shell_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_shogun_warhorn" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_shogun_warpack_red" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_shogun_warpack_blu" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_shogun_warfan" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_shogun_kunai" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_shogun_katana" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_shogun_katana_blood" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_scimitar" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_bazaar_sniper" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_demo_sultan_sword" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_persian_shield" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_persian_shield_spike" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_proto_medigun_glass" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_proto_medigun" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_proto_medigun_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_proto_backpack_red" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_proto_backpack_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_proto_syringegun" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/v_syringegun/v_syringegun_glass" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_proto_syringegun_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_hippocrates_bust" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_liberty" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_army_shotgun" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_etool" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_tomislav" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_tomislav_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_russian_riot" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/v_shotgun/v_shotgun" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_eviction_notice/c_eviction_notice" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_fishcake" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_fishcake_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_drg_cowmangler" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_drg_cowmangler_blu" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_drg_righteousbison" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/player/items/soldier/tankerboots" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_riding_crop" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_soda_popper" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_winger_pistol" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_bonk_bat_red" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_bonk_bat_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_scout_sword" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_mailbox" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_snub_nose" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_switchblade" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_rfa_hammer" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/picket" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/paper" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_golfclub" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_bet_rocketlauncher" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_dex_revolver" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_dex_sniperrifle01" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_dex_shotgun" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_dex_arm" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_unarmed_combat_red" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_unarmed_combat_blu" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_voodoo_pin" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_sr3_punch/c_sr3_punch" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_drg_pomson" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_drg_pomson_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_drg_wrenchmotron" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_drg_wrenchmotron_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_drg_thirddegree" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_drg_thirddegree_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_drg_phlogistinator" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_drg_phlogistinator_02" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_drg_phlogistinator_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_drg_phlogistinator_02_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_drg_manmelter" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_drg_manmelter_glass" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_drg_manmelter_glass_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_rum" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_acr_hookblade" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_xms_giftwrap" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_xms_giftwrap_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_xms_cold_shoulder" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_xms_gloves/c_xms_gloves" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_xms_gloves/c_xms_gloves_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_xms_gloves/c_xms_gloves_ushanka" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_ava_roseknife" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_ava_roseknife_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_ava_roseknife_black" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_dumpster_device" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_lollichop" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_lollichop_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_scorch_shot" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_rainblower" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_rainblower_silver" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_rainblower_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_pro_smg" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_pro_rifle" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_pro_rifle_scope" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_pep_scattergun" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_pep_pistol" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/w_sd_sapper/w_sd_sapper" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_canton" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_canton_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_sd_meatcleaver" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_sd_meatcleaver_bloody" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_sd_neonsign" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_sd_neonsign_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/csgo_awp/w_csgo_awp" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_robo_sandwich" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_robo_sandwich_light" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_robo_sandwich_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_robo_sandwich_light_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_tw_eagle" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_p2rec" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_p2rec_eye" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_skullbat_skeleton" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_skullbat_hats" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_skullbat_hats_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_hitman_watch" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_8mm_camera" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_demo_cannon" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_tele_shotgun" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_tele_shotgun_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_medigun_defense" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_medigun_defensecan" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_medigun_defenselight" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_medigun_defense_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_medigun_defenselight_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_medigun_defensepack" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_medigun_defensepack_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_arrow_xms" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_holymackerel_xmas" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_holymackerel_xmas_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_axtinguisher_xmas" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_axtinguisher_xmas_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_buffpack_xmas" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_buffpack_xmas_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_sandwich_xmas" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_sandwich_xmas_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
material models/weapons/c_items/c_ubersaw_xms has a normal map and $basealphaenvmapmask. Must use $normalmapalphaenvmapmask to get specular.

Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_ubersaw_xms" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
material models/weapons/c_items/c_frontierjustice_xmas has a normal map and $basealphaenvmapmask. Must use $normalmapalphaenvmapmask to get specular.

Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_frontierjustice_xmas" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_frontierjustice_xmas_light" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_ambassador_opt_xmas" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_ambassador_opt_blue_xmas" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/v_grenadelauncher/v_grenadelauncher" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_ham" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_xms_double_barrel" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_xms_double_barrel_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_crusaders_crossbow_xmas" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_crusaders_crossbow_xmas_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_sapper_xmas" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_sapper_xmas_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_xms_flaregun_festives" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_xms_flaregun_festives_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_claymore_ice" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_claymore_xmas" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_claymore_xmas_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_xms_urinejar" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_xms_urinejar_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_boxing_gloves_xmas" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_boxing_gloves_xmas_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_blackbox_xmas" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_blackbox_xmas_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_wrangler_xmas" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_wrangler_xmas_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_bow_thief" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_tfc_sniperrifle" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_sniperrifle_scope" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_wheel_shield/c_wheel_shield" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_breadmonster" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_breadmonster_sapper" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_scatterdrum/c_scatterdrum" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_atom_launcher/c_atom_launcher" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_specimin_jar" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/w_bottle/w_bottle" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_carnival_mallet" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_carnival_mallet_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_revolver/c_revolver_xmas" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/v_bonesaw/c_bonesaw_xmas" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/v_bonesaw/c_bonesaw_xmas_lights" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/v_bonesaw/c_bonesaw_xmas_lights_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_targe_ice" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_targe_xmas" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_targe_xmas_cables" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_targe_xmas_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_xms_energydrink_straw" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_xms_energydrink_bow" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_xms_energydrink" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_xms_energydrink_blu" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_xms_energydrink_bow_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_xms_energydrink_straw_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_xms_backburner_horns" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_kingmaker_sticky/c_kingmaker_sticky" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_quadball/c_quadball" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_trenchgun/c_trenchgun" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_ai_flamethrower/c_ai_flamethrower" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_ai_flamethrower/c_ai_flamethrower_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_invasion_sniperrifle/c_invasion_sniperrifle" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_models/c_sniperrifle/c_sniperrifle_scope" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_invasion_sniperrifle/c_invasion_sniperrifle_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_invasion_pistol/c_invasion_pistol" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_invasion_pistol/c_invasion_pistol_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_invasion_bat/c_invasion_bat" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_invasion_bat/c_invasion_bat_laser" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_invasion_bat/c_invasion_bat_laser_white" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_invasion_bat/c_invasion_bat_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_invasion_bat/c_invasion_bat_laser_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_invasion_wrangler/c_invasion_wrangler" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/workshop/weapons/c_models/c_invasion_wrangler/c_invasion_wrangler_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/player/items/crafting/weapons_case_04_gentlemen" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/player/items/crafting/weapons_case_04_gentlemen" : proxy "WeaponSkin" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/player/items/crafting/weapons_case_05_warbirds" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/player/items/crafting/weapons_case_05_warbirds" : proxy "WeaponSkin" unable to initialize!
material models/player/items/crafting/coin_invasion has a normal map and $basealphaenvmapmask. Must use $normalmapalphaenvmapmask to get specular.

Error: Material "models/player/engineer/engineer_mech_hand" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/player/engineer/engineer_mech_hand_blue" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/v_cigarette_case/v_cigarette_case" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_buffbanner" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_battalion_buffbanner" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_shogun_warbanner" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/v_grenadelauncher/v_grenadelauncher_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/w_grenadelauncher/w_grenadelauncher" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/w_grenadelauncher/w_grenadelauncher_gold" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/v_baseball/baseball_sheet" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/w_rocketlauncher/w_rocket01" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/player/hvyweapon/hvyweapon_red_sheen" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/player/hvyweapon/hvyweapon_blue_sheen" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/player/hvyweapon/heavy_red_zombie_alphatest_sheen" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/player/hvyweapon/heavy_blue_zombie_alphatest_sheen" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_bread_baguette" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_bread_burnt" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_bread_cinnamon" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_bread_cornbread" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_bread_crumpet" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_bread_plainloaf" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_bread_pretzel" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_bread_ration" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Error: Material "models/weapons/c_items/c_bread_russianblack" : proxy "AnimatedWeaponSheen" unable to initialize!
Set motd from file 'cfg/motd_default.txt'. ('cfg/motd.txt' was not found.)
Set motd_text from file 'cfg/motd_text_default.txt'. ('cfg/motd_text.txt' was not found.)
Connection to game coordinator established.
tf_server_identity_account_id not set; not logging into registered account
'listenserver.cfg' not present; not executing.
'itemtest.cfg' not present; not executing.
Connection to Steam servers successful.
Public IP is (I edited this out)
Assigned anonymous gameserver Steam ID [A:1:2510807045:6897].
VAC secure mode is activated.
Applying new item schema, version 2230EF03
**WARNING** Item schema mismatch after update!
GC told us to expect 2230EF03, we got 1038901F
Applied updated item schema from GC. 3825068 bytes, version 2230EF03.
Received 3825068 bytes item schema version 2230EF03 direct data; update is queued.
You are in insecure mode. You must restart before you can connect to secure servers.

Sending CMsgGameServerMatchmakingStatus (state=ServerMatchmakingState_NOT_PARTICIPATING)

----------

